

Show HN: I just completed my small dream project and I am so proud of it Happy - botolo
http://www.everythinker.com

======
botolo
I have been struggling with this project for a long time. I don't have coding
skills and I tried to develop this idea by working together with friends with
coding skills. This never worked and the teams I built in the past always
failed to ship a definitive product.

I realized that I was "trapped" in a continuous need to mediate, compromise
and discuss with these friends/team members for many reasons: split of shares
of the project, lack of deep passion for the project, lack of knowledge of the
current social network environment, etc. All the time, I spent 90% arguing
with my friends/team members instead of working hard on realizing my vision.

After the last failure, I decided to give up but the desire to create
something like this kept me from sleeping. I finally decided to work on my
own, use tools that I master (such as wordpress with its thousands plug-ins,
themes, etc.) and develop my vision.

Sure, I had to compromise on some of the things I would like to build and that
wordpress does not allow you to do. But it is so much better to fly solo and
be able to give life to your ideas and hopes. Just being able to finally ship
Everythinker.com has been an enormous goal for me and I look forward to
continuing building new features and adding new content.

Thanks in advance for any comment or feedback you may have!

~~~
imwhimsical
It's an amazing attempt at creating a product. The fact that you had no prior
skill at coding makes it even more plausible.

Here are three questions I ask myself before shipping a product:

a) What problem does it solve? b) Does it "actually" solve that problem? c)
Does the end product superimpose with the vision I had before beginning
development.

Ask yourself these three questions.

The interface looks amateur and the functionality isn't obvious. Also, the
user has to spend time figuring out how to go about it. Apart from that, I
think it's a great personal achievement for you (with regard to your comment
about the hardships you faced while rolling this out!)

Also, I think this is an apt moment to quote Steve Jobs. Here you go:
<http://cl.ly/image/0P0V2Z080C2H>

"Real Artists Ship!" :)

— A

~~~
botolo
Thank you so much for the very kind words and thanks for checking the website
and giving me some feedback.

The general idea behind the website is to give users an opportunity to reach a
big audience with their content. I already have about 400 users on the
website's mailing list and I am trying to increase the number of pageviews on
the home page. Let's say I can get at least 500/1000 visitors per day, this
means that users posting their messages on Everythinker would know that their
message - when it reaches the home page - would be read by 500/1000 users +
400 or more other users receiving the newsletter.

By providing pictures, I help users create good content.

What do you think about this idea?

------
wushupork
I think it's great you decided to pursue the idea until fruition regardless of
how well things weren't going with your friends and team. It's hard to get
anything done when the other teammates don't have the passion or ethic to see
it through. Kudos to you to launching it.

As to the person who asked what does this solve? What did Instagram solve?
What does Twitter solve or Lolcats or Angry Birds or Reddit? Sometimes
providing reprieve from a day or entertainment/inspiration is enough.

~~~
botolo
Thank you thank you thank you. I have to admit that HK News was a big
inspiration to me. I have been following the startups world for several years
and I have always been deeply fascinated by the idea of creating something
new, shipping products, working on bug fixes, etc.

The spirit of these replies confirms my idea of this world, made of people
passionate about their projects and willing to share this passion with other
people.

Thanks again to each and every one of you.

